# Post your first 5 villagers!!!



## Treasu(red) (Jul 6, 2013)

*Who were there to welcome you in as Mayor, and applaud when you planted the town's tree? * 

_This is also for the mission of data collection, to confirm or deny that there are certain villagers who will never appear in anyone's first 5._

My first were: Portia, Ozzie, Peggy, Lobo and Lily
*
[Edit: 7/17/13] Data conclusions so far:
• It is impossible to start the game with an uchi or smug villager. They move in later.
• Some villagers do appear to be more common than others. (Gaston, Yuka, etc)
• You cannot start with an octopus. 

Data is still being compiled and studied so please keep commenting <3
*


----------



## Beanie (Jul 6, 2013)

Bunnie, Nan, Marcel, Groucho and Blaire


----------



## Kluke (Jul 6, 2013)

Lobo, Fauna, Winnie, Elise, and Benjamin


----------



## Lin (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom, Hamlet, Pinky, Bree and Drake.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2013)

Kluke said:


> Fauna



Haha, you found your answer for that one. 


Anyway, mine were:
-Gaston
-Eloise
-Erik
-Mitzi
-Sterling


----------



## Mothership (Jul 6, 2013)

In Rakuen : Rocco, Hamlet, Drake, Aurora and Flora

In Mugwump: Croque, Bill, Erik, Tia and Cookie


----------



## seanman1224 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gladys, Joey, Peanut, Maelle, and Lobo! I remembered the 5th heheh. c:


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 6, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Haha, you found your answer for that one.
> 
> 
> Anyway, mine were:
> ...


 Perdy dern happy I did too. xP


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Timbra
Tammi
Kid Cat
Mitzi
Curt

Was SO happy with them!! 4 of them still live in my town, only Curt has moved, and i have no plan to let the other 4 ever leave


----------



## Ronbonbeno (Jul 6, 2013)

Kabuki, Hamlet, Tia, Cole, Pippy


----------



## Rose (Jul 6, 2013)

Violet, Peanut, Peck, Lily, Doc.
I wasn't all that happy about those other than Peanut and Lily, but they did grow on me.


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 6, 2013)

fang, penleope,annalies,mott,and rodeo


----------



## Keely (Jul 6, 2013)

Cranston, Dotty, Tiffany, Annalissa, and Coach.


----------



## Jaguarfire (Jul 6, 2013)

Moe, Kid Cat, Savannah, Harry, Carmen


----------



## kmyk (Jul 6, 2013)

Curly, Broccolo, Olivia, Grizzly, Merry


----------



## Fairlee (Jul 6, 2013)

Molly, Chadder, Gaston, Soleil, Axel.
I didn't really pay attention to who my villagers are before, 
but Molly really, really grow on me.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jul 6, 2013)

fang, chrissy, melba, blanche and cranston!! chrissy and blanche moved away when i didn't have a 3ds for a few days and i miss them so much ;n;


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2013)

Winnie
Daisy
Fang
Tucker
Rod


----------



## Mint (Jul 6, 2013)

Main NA town: Celia, Gabi, Astrid, Chester and Stinky
Display NA town: Deli, Kitty, Eunice, Flora, and Mac
Japanese town: Coco, Broffina, Pate, Harry, Hamlet.
Japanese town lost to save data corruption: Benjamin, Walt, Jasmine, Becky, Annabelle


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine where Rizzo, Jeremiah, Amelia, Freckles, and Caroline.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 6, 2013)

Main town: Bruce, Sally, Agent S, Brocollo, Mathilda.
Other town: Bianca, Gala, Chow, Cousteau, Bree.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wondering, how many of you guys are planning on keeping some of your starter villagers forever? will be pretty cool to have some from the beginning, for years..

Tammi, Mitzi & Timbra (who all met me off the train) will never leave

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait i think i've realised something
you cant get Uchi and Smug as starter villagers maybe?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 6, 2013)

Rudy, Maple, Broccolo, Bangle, Mint


----------



## Niya (Jul 6, 2013)

Prince, Merengue, Pompom, Elise, and Coach.


----------



## burnside (Jul 6, 2013)

Walker, Ruby, Ribbot, Timbra, Lucy.

The only one I plan on keeping is Timbra though, because she's so awesome.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 6, 2013)

The first animals to appear at my train station were Chow, Coach, Lily, Willow, and Beau. Most of them have moved away, though. I don't like having the same villagers for long periods of time especially considering the different requests that can be made based on different personalities.


----------



## Christopher Fritz (Jul 6, 2013)

My first five were Wendy, Gigi, Frank, Cobb, and Annalisa.


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Mirror (Jul 6, 2013)

Peck, Chrissy (Who especially gave me a really warm welcome and is my bff <3), Clyde, Roscoe, and Deena.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 6, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Just wondering, how many of you guys are planning on keeping some of your starter villagers forever? will be pretty cool to have some from the beginning, for years..
> 
> Tammi, Mitzi & Timbra (who all met me off the train) will never leave
> 
> ...



You can have them as starting villagers, they are just rarer for some reason. I saw 2 or 3 while resetting for my towns. 

I intend on keeping Bruce forever, but the rest of them I'm not too attached too. Will probably keep Mathilda around until I get her picture.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bangle*
*Walts*
_*Deena*_
_*Prince*_
_*Peck*_


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 6, 2013)

First town: Rudy, Elmer, Naomi, Elvis, and Aurora.

Current Town: Kid Cat, Fauna, Freya, Gruff, and Bones.


----------



## Chu (Jul 6, 2013)

Beau, Wart Jr, Baabara, Maple, and Goose (who's gone thanks goodness) 
I didn't start with any of my favorites but I liked Beau enough to not restart.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 6, 2013)

Samson, Penelope, Butch, Nate, and Flurry.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

burnside said:


> Walker, Ruby, Ribbot, Timbra, Lucy.
> 
> The only one I plan on keeping is Timbra though, because she's so awesome.



She's my favourite too! i was so happy she was one of my originals, shes never leaving

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ritsukachu said:


> View attachment 6220



You got such a good town!


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 7, 2013)

Pinky
Bob
Gigi (eww)
Goose
Knox


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Jul 7, 2013)

Beau, Mint, Marcie, Rod, and Patty.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 7, 2013)

Th3 Mayor said:


> Beau, Mint, Marcie, Rod, and Patty.



I love Beau. I love Mint. I love Marcie. ^_^ In my ideal town, I'd have _Mint and Marcie_ along with Maple, Portia, Diana, Flurry, Chevre, Bunnie and _Pinky and Bob_, which I already have. Rod's cute and Patty's kinda friendly... You had a great starting town! I'm jelly!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

When i got my original 5 i literally cried with joy, i loved four of them, and liked the fifth (whos now moved) im so picky about villagers, its more important than a town map to me :LL


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm still putting together a spreadsheet so please add your villagers.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 7, 2013)

Felicity, Olivia, Punchy, Molly, Rooney.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 7, 2013)

- Ruby
- Curt
- Gwen
- Genji
- Nate

Gwen is the only original starter I have left lol

In my old town I think my starters were

- Walker
- Pompom
- Blanche
- Jambette
- Jay

(I only miss Walker and Blanche )


----------



## Spontida (Jul 7, 2013)

Puddles, Vic, Snake, Puck, and Mallary.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 7, 2013)

I started with Pierce, Ruby, Gala, Barold and Broffina. Not amazing, but not too terrible either, in my opinion. They're all still there, except Broffina's moving out soon.


----------



## xkassidy (Jul 7, 2013)

ummm Fauna, Static, Mac, Chrissy, aaaaand someone else I don't remember


----------



## Beanie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bought another copy of the game and these are villagers I got: Hamlet, Groucho, Jeremiah, Annalise, Tabby


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 7, 2013)

My first five were Alice, Kitty, Elmer, Anabelle, and Sheldon.


----------



## kuryuki (Jul 7, 2013)

anicotti, bruce, goose, clyde, molly


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 7, 2013)

Mine were
-Kiki
-Kody
-Cesar
-Punchy
-Tutu


----------



## JJarmon (Jul 7, 2013)

Punchy (lazy cat), Kiki (normal cat), Naomi (snooty cow), Tank (jock rhino), and Bruce (cranky deer).


----------



## Aac_nl (Jul 7, 2013)

Punchy, Hamlet, Tia, Kody, Pippy


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Aac_nl said:


> Punchy, Hamlet, Tia, Kody, Pippy



Great Town!


----------



## Lyyam (Jul 7, 2013)

Flurry, Clay, Wolfgang, Kidcat, Gigi.
Kidcat moved out today


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Lyyam said:


> Flurry, Clay, Wolfgang, Kidcat, Gigi.
> Kidcat moved out today



Great town too!


----------



## Chris (Jul 7, 2013)

Peanut the squirrel
Filbert the squirrel
Vesta the sheep _(moved out June 30th)_
Chow the bear _(moving out July 9th)_
Tiffany the rabbit



Filbert & Peanut are such a cute double act to get as starter villagers. I adore them more because they came together. <3


----------



## beebs (Jul 7, 2013)

Sally, Tutu, Elvis, Jeremiah, Naomi (Sally has moved out though.)


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 7, 2013)

Keep it coming <3 I have 226 villagers down, probably 40 of which are repeats.


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 7, 2013)

Diana, Marcie (moved without consent), Leonardo, Tutu and Vic (I'm pretty sure).


----------



## Joey (Jul 7, 2013)

Chief
Ruby 
Coco
Simon
Blaire

I like all of them except Ruby


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 7, 2013)

Punchy
Kiki
Ankha
Rory
Cyrano

All of them are gone now though. The only one that I didn't want to lose was Ankha


----------



## Hunch (Jul 7, 2013)

Filbert
Peck
Rizzo
Purrl
Felicity

Luckily, all of them are still there, but I've only been playing for little over a week..


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone who's posted already. Please keep it comin'!


----------



## ACking (Jul 7, 2013)

Lyman 
Robin
Caroline
Rizzo (gone, I didn't particularly like him...)
Peanut
Hope it helps ^^


----------



## Farobi (Jul 7, 2013)

Yuka (she left :'[)
Vesta
Jitters
Gruff
Pango

Fuschia was actually my Day 2 character :/


----------



## Julie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bangle
Chevre
Tipper
Samson
Biskit

they're all still living in my village and I don't plan on making them move out anytime soon!  they were awesome starting villagers


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 7, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Yuka (she left :'[)
> Vesta
> Jitters
> Fuchsia
> Pango



** note that Farobi here started with an Uchi deer.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 7, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> ** note that Farobi here started with an Uchi deer.



WAIT. I've reviewed my pics in the 3DS and have realized that it was Gruff and not Fuschia who was my starting villager. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 8, 2013)

Farobi said:


> WAIT. I've reviewed my pics in the 3DS and have realized that it was Gruff and not Fuschia who was my starting villager. Sorry for the inconvenience



NO-- Thank you!!! It's good that we got that fixed!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still haven't heard of anyone getting Margie in the starting lineup :[


----------



## Savio (Jul 8, 2013)

Derwin



Gigi



Winnie



Rhonda



Roald


----------



## pocky (Jul 8, 2013)

Cyrano, Annabelle, Al, Marcie, and Mott (Mott seems to be a really common starter!)

I started out hating all of them. But now I love Mott, he has become one of my favorite villagers ever. Cyrano, Annabelle, Al, and Marcie have all left. Only Mott remains, I'm never letting him move! ; v ; <3 He is my best friend. Whoa, that sounds sad... LOL.


----------



## ToastNinja (Jul 8, 2013)

Hamlet, Tia, Big Top, Timbra, and Wart Jr.


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2013)

drago Claudia peaches scoot and cheif


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kid Cat, Alice, Nibbles, Kabuki, and Hugh


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 8, 2013)

ToastNinja said:


> Hamlet, Tia, Big Top, Timbra, and Wart Jr.



That's really good aswell!!


----------



## duosion (Jul 15, 2013)

Main town: Kabuki, Pekoe, Bubbles, Naomi, Snake

Second town: Francine, Chow, Tutu, Drake, Bam


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

Carmen, Melba, Kevin, Groucho and Rhonda. I only like the first three. xP


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 15, 2013)

Buck, Curt, Midge, Pate, and Greta.


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 15, 2013)

Anchovy
Bill
Tipper
Kabuki
Goldie

The last two can never leave, mwhahaha! <3 Well, I may let go of Kabuki for Roscoe later on. >_>;


----------



## Aurora (Jul 15, 2013)

Pompom, Skye, Stinky, Harry, Amelia
(Personally I like my moved-in villagers better)


----------



## chriss (Jul 15, 2013)

I had Katt, Tabby, T-Bone, Erik and Soleil
The only ones still here are Katt and Erik, but Katts going the next time she asks...
Erik stays forever♥


----------



## ravenkaw (Jul 15, 2013)

*Original Town: *Celia (Normal Eagle), Buck (Jock Horse), Elmer (Lazy Horse), Ricky (Cranky Squirrel), and Naomi (Snooty Cow).
^--Restarted due to bad layout.

*Current Town: *Celia (Normal Eagle), Cyrano (Cranky Anteater), Spork (Lazy Pig), Becky (Snooty Chicken), and Bella (Peppy Mouse).

I do miss having Buck around. Hopefully I'll get him in my new town some day!


----------



## Mamapeta (Jul 15, 2013)

i had/have caroline friga puck rolf and someone else?? maybe??? but i cant remember them


----------



## Danni_Castelia (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine were Gaston the bunny, Monique the cat, Penelope the mouse, Cousteau the frog, and Spork the pig.
I hated all of them, but then Marshal moved in and I loved it.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 15, 2013)

Tangy, Maelle, Coco, Chester, and Rizzo! c:


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 15, 2013)

Aurora, Frita, Velma, Lucky, and Kevin I think.


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rizzo, Chrissy, Mitzi, Rodeo and Blaire.

All still with me, although Chrissy is moving out tomorrow.


----------



## Wychglade (Jul 15, 2013)

Alli, Roald, Rosie, Nana and Bruce. I let Nana leave. Hopefully I'll keep Bruce for a long time.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 15, 2013)

Carmen, Kid Cat, Gruff, Tipper, Melba


----------



## parara (Jul 16, 2013)

Papi, Daisy, Patty, Kid Cat, Harry(?)


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 16, 2013)

Sheldon, Alice, Cranston, Pompom, and Violet.

I hate all of them


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 16, 2013)

Pango, Lobo, Skye, Whitney & Bones. i love all of them.


----------



## aliciaaleonard (Jul 16, 2013)

Poppy, marcel, flora, goose, rasher


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

0wls said:


> Pango, Lobo, Skye, Whitney & Bones. i love all of them.



Wow 3 wolves thats crazy


----------



## Avocado (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe it was Bones, Stinky, Aurora, Tammi, and Mallary. Meh...


----------



## Kerly (Jul 16, 2013)

Bam, Tipper, Anabelle, Alfonso, and Dora


----------



## You Pikachu! (Jul 16, 2013)

Kabuki, Bluebear, Pancetti, Deli and Stinky.


----------



## kitanii (Jul 16, 2013)

Rosie, Hamphrey, Mac, Willow and Carmen


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I only posted my old neighbors from my first town so I'll post my villagers from my new awesome town.

Kid Cat, Gruff, Fauna, Freya, and Bones.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 16, 2013)

Jay (bird), Ozzie (koala), Peanut (squirrel), Alice (koala), Harry (rhino/hippo).


----------



## Campy (Jul 16, 2013)

Molly, Walker, Sprinkle, Broffina and Rooney.


----------



## DD98 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lyman, bangle, Cranston, kitt and kabuki!


----------



## baroqueout (Jul 16, 2013)

Rosie, Mitzi, Purrl, Elvis and Prince!

I basically moved into a village full of cats.  (And then my 6th neighbor was Katt, ahaha.)


----------



## Bambi (Jul 16, 2013)

Blanche, Tangy, Kevin, Apollo....I am forgetting someone...


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 16, 2013)

- Flora
- Gladys
- Hopper
- Bud
- Crackle

^^


----------



## Brrittanyy (Jul 16, 2013)

Ankha (Snooty cat) Bianca (peppy leopard) Daisy (normal puppy) Knox (cranky chicken) Cobb (Jock Pig)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2013)

I hardly remember.

Portia
Nate
Bill
Fauna
Monty


----------



## Rainbowmix (Jul 16, 2013)

Wendy, Derwin, Gala, Del, and Maelle


----------



## Machoo (Jul 16, 2013)

Kabuki, Sly, Purrl, Alice, and Bonbon


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2013)

Bettina, ribbot, Tom, al, Mallary


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 18, 2013)

keep it comin' :3


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 18, 2013)

Knox, Gladys, Nibbles, Pancetti, and tank


----------



## SoreneX (Jul 18, 2013)

Elise, Camofrog, Deena, Poncho, and Felicity


----------



## DashS (Jul 18, 2013)

Static, Kevin, Tangy, Eloise, Kitt

All-Star crew right here yo!


----------



## unravel (Jul 21, 2013)

Static, Gladys, Deena, Agent S and Aurora x'D


----------



## miniblin (Jul 21, 2013)

Peaches, Gruff, Naomi, Filbert and Bianca. None of them have moved out yet!


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 21, 2013)

Punchy, Leonardo, Sydney, Bonbon and Becky


----------



## goubug89 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ankha, Clyde, Bella, Goose and Mitzi. 
Love Mitzi but could live without the rest lol


----------



## Mosshead (Jul 21, 2013)

Rudy, Kitt, Lobo, Marcel and Tutu! 

Kind of satisfied with them


----------



## hanzy (Jul 21, 2013)

Dotty, Kabuki, Hamlet, Benjamin and Poppy 

Poppy left in a TT accident though ;-;


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 21, 2013)

Wonder who i will get on Tuesday :3


----------



## matoki (Jul 21, 2013)

Tom, Erik, Merry, Hamlet, Peaches


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 21, 2013)

matoki said:


> Tom, Erik, Merry, Hamlet, Peaches



That is such a good town, very lucky :3


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 21, 2013)

Becky,Cyrano,Cousteau,Derwin,Tabby.


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 22, 2013)

Dotty, Broccolo, Peewee, Leonardo, Caudia

Quite sad you can't get octopuses as a first villager, I want zucker so badly xD


----------



## Wish (Jul 22, 2013)

see siggy


----------



## sproutrabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

lolly, bruce, chadder, spork, anicotti


----------



## beebs (Jul 22, 2013)

Well. . . Since I restarted my town: Coco, Lucky, Fang, Gloria, and Cobb


----------



## JessiHearts (Jul 22, 2013)

Anchovy, Olivia, Jambette, Rooney, and Anicotti


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gruff, Beau, Snake, Nana, and Tammi


----------



## Nymph (Jul 22, 2013)

Restarted my town now I have: Pekoe, Puck, Freya, Elvis and Puddles!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 22, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Wonder who i will get on Tuesday :3



Good luck! I wonder who I'm getting Friday when I restart my alt town. (Just got to wait for Mathilda to leave my main so I can nab Erik)

And your Current villagers: none gave me a laugh after seeing those sigs plastered everywhere recently. xP

EDIT: Didn't add mine ~ pree sure I never did for my main town before.

Bruce, Broccolo, Mathilda, Agent S and Sally. Agent S left pretty quickly, and Mathilda will be my second ever to move on Friday.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 22, 2013)

Hosuton:
Pate, Jeremiah, Static, MAthilda, Iggly.

Mushroom:
Coco, Frank, Twiggy, Anchovy, Jay.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 22, 2013)

I started with Puck, Roscoe, Bella, Olivia and Molly.


----------



## fl0ra (Jul 22, 2013)

Moe, Teddy, Maple, Truffles, and Baabara


----------



## Gingersnap (Jul 22, 2013)

First file: Freya, Pinky, Teddy, Peaches, Stitches 
Second file: Fauna, Winnie, Amelia, Knox, Clay


----------



## AwesomeBlossom (Jul 22, 2013)

The first five were Doc, Bella, Harry, Flurry, and Whitney


----------



## banana (Jul 22, 2013)

My first 5 were Apple, Margie, Camofrog, Broccolo, and Gwen.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you to all members who have responded. The data collection is going smoothly. I've identified a huge amount of villagers possible to start with, but datas still not complete. Please keep posts simple- just posting your 1st five helps me speed things up. :]


----------



## LiLiren (Jul 22, 2013)

Teddy
Tipper
Dora
Puddles
Harry


----------



## barronn30 (Jul 22, 2013)

Al
Alice
Wendy
Robin
Sly


----------



## Lemons (Jul 23, 2013)

Al
Diana
Butch
Victoria
Daisy


----------



## toops (Jul 23, 2013)

Goldie, Portia, Kid Cat, Alfonso, Ricky


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 23, 2013)

Blanche
Erik
Bunnie
Walt
Jambette


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook (Jul 23, 2013)

Pango, Fang, Boomer, Opal, Midge, and Charlise


----------



## Violit (Jul 23, 2013)

Butch, Rodeo, Penelope, Eunice and Olivia.


----------



## lena (Jul 23, 2013)

Old town: Curt, Deirdre, Midge, Egbert, Flip
Current town: Broffina, Molly, Penelope, Snake, Frank


----------



## NessSuccess (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm gonna go a different route with this and post my first 5 villagers EVER from the first Animal Crossing for GC. My game from over 10 years ago, i'll always remember them.

Daisy

Winnie

Matilda

Biff

Hazel


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 23, 2013)

*New Town:*
Apple, Mitzi, Willow, Rolf & Stinky
Amazing


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2013)

I had Peanut, Derwin, Twiggy, and Jitters. I think the 5th was Tammy but not too sure xD.


----------



## Nightlight (Jul 23, 2013)

Geremia, Diana, Rizzo, Sandro and Dina.

Sorry for the names but I have an Italian copy of the game


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Jul 24, 2013)

Bonbon, Jay, Erik, Baabara, and Melba.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 24, 2013)

Hamlet, Mitzi, Carmen, Croque, Spork


----------



## Wingsy (Jul 24, 2013)

Egbert, Dotty, Elise, Margie, and Hamphrey!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 24, 2013)

My newly restarted town has;
Annalise
Roscoe
Pinky
Cally
Moose


----------



## Cheri (Jul 25, 2013)

Bruce, Friga, Ozzie, Scoot, and Bubbles.

All of those left, except Ozzie!


----------



## Enki (Jul 25, 2013)

I started with Pecan, Cube, Annalisa, Sheldon and Frank, myself.


----------



## Ukhsud (Jul 25, 2013)

Flora, Goldie, Timbra, Rodeo and Rasher.


----------



## soomi (Jul 25, 2013)

Rudy, Vic, Monique, Tabby, and Fauna. ^^


----------



## talisheo (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopper, Drift, Flo, Lilly and Al


----------



## Puuhi (Jul 25, 2013)

Wendy, Vesta, Camofrog, Filbert and Antonio.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

Prince, Deena, Twiggy, Coach, Harry.


----------



## fink (Jul 25, 2013)

Winnie, Spork, Ava, Peewee, Kitty


----------



## Felixnoscar (Jul 25, 2013)

I got Baabara, Vesta, Moose, Wolfgang, and Flora.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Felixnoscar said:


> I got Baabara, Vesta, Moose, Wolfgang, and Flora.



Wow two sheep, so lucky


----------



## Beanie (Jul 31, 2013)

Did a buncha resets so decided to make a list  

Victoria
Walker
Lobo
Bud
Fauna
Moe
Chrissy
Portia
Pack
Bettina
Kid Kat
Camofrog
ELmer
Timbra
Sprinkle
Beau
Croque
Drago
Hamphrey
Elise
Poncho
Boone
Skye
Blue bear
Del

hope that helps!


----------



## VividVero (Aug 1, 2013)

Anabelle


Pudge

Pancetti
And sadly I cannot find a proper photo for her since most are too big, thanks alot Pancetti :/
Scoot

Cally


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

Rory, T-Bone, Caroline, Broffina, and Chester.


----------



## Violit (Aug 1, 2013)

Penelope, Butch, Eunice, Olivia and Rodeo.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 1, 2013)

Daisy
Winnie
Rod
Fang
Tucker.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 1, 2013)

Violit said:


> Penelope, Butch, Eunice, Olivia and Rodeo.



You had an amazing starting 5


----------



## Eloise (Aug 1, 2013)

Egbert
Monique
Pinky
Sydney
Antonio


----------



## amybear91 (Aug 1, 2013)

Lolly, Elvis, Prince, Francine and Kid Cat


----------



## lemondrops (Aug 1, 2013)

Agent S
Chevre
Walt
Whitney
Big Top


----------



## Paint (Aug 1, 2013)

Tabby, T-Bone, Miranda, Annalisa and Pierce.


----------



## knivessteak (Aug 1, 2013)

Bonbon, Teddy, Cranston, Rizzo (UGH), and Gwen.


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 1, 2013)

Original Neighbours are:
Samson
Chief
Pinky
Hugh
Amelia

Moved in after:
Marcie
Frita
Hippeaux
Jeremiah
Cyrano

Marcie moved in 2 days after I started and Frita moved in 2 days after her and Hippeaux 2 days after that and Jeremiah 2 days after that. Cyrano didn't move in until 1 month and 10 days after Jeremiah. I love all of my originals so they're going nowhere.  Marcie and Jeremiah are also permanent residents. They're both really nice. Frita's moving on the 6th to a good home I hope.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 1, 2013)

Bonbon
Jay
Hugh
Fang
Aurora


----------



## Pixlplume (Aug 1, 2013)

When I first moved in, *Gayle*, *Iggly*, *Vic* and *Bree* all lived alongside one another along the southern cliffs. Meanwhile, *Wendy* to this day, resides alone by the train tracks of my train tracks. But I love them all.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 1, 2013)

Al, Goldie, Elvis, Bam and Blanche!


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 1, 2013)

Colton
Pecan
Pinky
Spork
Coco

I'm not sure though, to be honest. Fauna might have been my originals.


----------



## Opalwhisker (Aug 1, 2013)

I had Ruby (one of my favorites!), Limberg, Naomi, Rodeo and Tia


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 1, 2013)

Blaire, Twiggy, Sly, Marcel, and Kiki ^-^


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2013)

Big Top, Blaire, Buck, Chief, and Pekoe!


----------



## Zero Revolution (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe my original 5 characters were Chevre, Roald, Cookie, Hamphrey, and Stitches. (all of which are my favorite characters in the town)


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 1, 2013)

Fang, Prince, Gladys, Peanut, and Whitney. ^-^


----------



## Peach Toadstool (Aug 1, 2013)

Diana Candace Goose Margie Cyrano


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 2, 2013)

Cyrano, Monique, Big Top, Coco and Bubbles


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 13, 2013)

Bud, Cube, Sprinkles, Clyde,  mmm


----------



## Touko (Sep 13, 2013)

Rodeo, Bree, Hopper, Pinky and Hamlet.
Hamlet was the only good one imo.


----------



## fifimonkeh (Sep 13, 2013)

Mitzi, Flora, Ricky, Drift and Clyde! *only Mitzi and Flora remain*


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 13, 2013)

I've gone through 3 towns now, since my data's corrupted twice >.<

First town - Drake, Pierce, Fauna, Chief and Tammi
Second town - Sydney, Astrid, Chief, Annalise and Rodeo
Third town - Lyman, Hopper, Agent S, Goldie and Pancetti


----------



## Lauren (Sep 13, 2013)

Kiki, Kid Cat, Gloria, Felicity and Wolfgang


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2013)

Rocco,Rudy,Kiki,Eloise and Pate. Pate,Eloise and Kiki have all moved,While Rudy and Rocco are still around. I only intend on keeping Rocco (Out of the Starter Villagers) anyway.


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 13, 2013)

Dilvil: Daisy, Winnie, Fang, Tucker and Rod
Westwind: Marcel, Mac, Elvis, Baabara and Victoria


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

The first five villagers of Moonvale:
-Penelope
-Gigi
-Drago
-Boone
-Gayle

I thought I wouldn't like them all that much besides Gayle but I've wound up loving every last one of them!


----------



## kurisu (Sep 13, 2013)

Monique, Twiggy, Chester, Del and Moose

I'm not particularly attached to any of them so I'm in the process of moving them all out, although I have to say they probably had the best house placement I've ever seen, all shoved into one corner of my map


----------



## Eldin (Sep 13, 2013)

Peaches, Clyde, Snake, Soleil, and Hopper. Obviously I was going for town layout, not villagers. ;P

The funny thing is, not one of them is still in my town. Clyde just moved, and he was the last of the original five.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 13, 2013)

Annalise, Buck, Drago, Peanut, and Rocco! All of them are still currently in my town. I'll let most of them go eventually, but I'm happy with them right now.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 13, 2013)

Lolly, Willow, Clyde, Peanut and Rizzo... all of them are gone :> I kept Lolly for quite a while though


----------



## Neu (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's my first 5 villagers:


Spoiler



1. Drift
2. Tabby
3. Butch
4. Velma
5. Bettina


6th~10th villagers (if you're curious):


Spoiler



6. Renee
7. Barold
8. Colton
9. Mitzi
10. Purrl


----------



## nammie (Sep 13, 2013)

Biff, Sprinkle, Alice, Broccolo, and Vladimir!


----------



## Trasey Ramirez (Sep 13, 2013)

Fauna, Erik, Twiggy, Cobb, and Ricky ♥


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 13, 2013)

Merengue, the Normal Rhino
Bubbles, the Peppy Hippo
Maelle, the Snooty Duck
Elvis, the Cranky Lion
Jeremiah, the Lazy Frog


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 13, 2013)

Skye, Tammi, Marcel, Annelise & Tom  only Tom & Skye remain


----------



## kite (Sep 13, 2013)

Dotty
Frank
Beau
Monique
Gayle


----------



## songoftheskies (Sep 13, 2013)

Skye, Purrl, Ruby, Jeremiah, and Flip, who has since moved ; u ;


----------



## May (Sep 13, 2013)

I started with Tangy, Lucky, Bill, Blaire, and Fang.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't remember my first five... I know Hamphrey was one of them, and Lucy was another. Baabara was one... KEVIN! And Broccolo.

In my other town: T-Bone, Coach, Keaton, Chevre, Ruby


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 13, 2013)

Rhona, Tipper, Penelope, Drago, and Flip.
My first five were so boring .-. Since this is my first AC game, I assumed all of the possible villagers were the same colors are real animals.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 13, 2013)

Monique Tangy Rasher Samson and Drake


----------



## Puddle (Sep 13, 2013)

Nate, Vic, Blabche, Nibbles, and Cobb!


----------



## randomawesomeness (Sep 23, 2016)

Merengue
Hamlet
Doc
Peggy
Know


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 23, 2016)

randomawesomeness said:


> Merengue
> Hamlet
> Doc
> Peggy
> Know



Woah, you found an old ass thread. xD


----------



## sylviabee (Sep 23, 2016)

Stitches, Robin, Del, Bubbles, and Daisy


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## emolga (Sep 23, 2016)

I can't remember what the first five villagers from my first town were. My current town's first five villagers were Pate, Timbra, Jambette, Wolfgang and Antonio. Not the greatest villagers, but my map makes up for it.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 23, 2016)

My initial 5 villagers were
Fauna, Tangy, Apollo, Boone, and Maelle. I still have Fauna to this day.


----------



## Randi (Sep 23, 2016)

Sally, Velma, Rocco, Drago, and Rosie. I was shocked to Rosie and Drago. While they aren't my dreamies, they are cute and loveable.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Sep 23, 2016)

1st Town (Deleted): Curly, Alli, Penelope, Chow, and Maple
2nd Town (Corrupted): *Whitney*, *Elvis*, *Freckles*, *Nate*, and *Pekoe*
3rd Town (Deleted): Bob, Flip, Merengue, Blanche, and Pippy
4th Town (Pending Deletion): Kid Cat, Freya, Limberg, *Ozzie*, and *Pango*
I've bolded the ones who moved during the time I was mayor of that town.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh wow, this was from years ago....

Anyway, guess I'll join in now it's up and running 

First 5 were -

Gigi, Rhodeo, Midge, Chrissy and Flip or Monty. I can't remember which came when. The only one I really liked out of them was Midge, and even that wore off when she wouldn't move out....


----------



## Miii (Sep 23, 2016)

My first 5 were Jeremiah, Wart Jr., Pompom, Maelle and Deena.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 23, 2016)

In my old town: Tangy, Elise, Peaches, Del and Walker

New town: Kitty, Pango, Curly, Marcel and Curt


----------



## Squidward (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm quite sure I got Marina as a first villaged once but I really can't confirm this. She probably moved in soon after I made the town. And yes, I had Yuka as one of my first villagers like twice. I don't remember who my first villagers were this time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

Kid Cat, Daisy, Papi, Pate, Croque.


----------



## ashlif (Sep 23, 2016)

My first villagers are:

Molly
Rizzo
Freckles
Ali
Drift


----------



## Aerchan (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't remember D: I think Chief, Pancetti, Sly, Twiggy???? I'm really not sure haha


----------



## Whisper (Sep 23, 2016)

My original five in my main town where, Tutu, Bertha, Olivia, Gruff, and Mac. They're all gone now. The original five in my second town where Margie, Boone, Papi, Gloria, and Penelope. I wanted to keep Margie and Papi but they moved without telling me.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't really remember my first town but I think it was Kitty Bonbon and Rizzo at least and maybe Tia??

Newest one though was Diana Roald Bettina Rasher and Freckles


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 23, 2016)

First town: Gala, Wendy, Diana, Antonio, Static

Current Town: Sally, Puddles, Willow, Rudy, Fang


----------



## mintellect (Sep 23, 2016)

First town: Nana, Coach, Annalise, Barold, Camofrog (Nana stayed the longest, all of them were gone by the time I reset)
Main town: Poppy, Flora, Biff, Broccolo, Chow (Poppy is the only one who's still here)
I forgot for the rest of my towns whoops


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

Del, Gladys, Pudge, Charlise and I think bunnie?


----------



## saehanfox (Sep 24, 2016)

Lucky, Poncho, Rocco, Becky, and Carmen. I liked everyone except Becky and Rocco. Poncho moved out accidentally and Lucky is the only one left.


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 24, 2016)

First town (Westerly): Bertha, Bree, Coach, Elvis, Flora
Second town (Granada): Anchovy, Becky, Boone, Cookie, Sydney
Third town (New York): Beau, Butch, Caroline, Diana, Peck
Fourth town (London): Becky, Lobo, Margie, Sly, Twiggy


----------



## namiieco (Sep 24, 2016)

Hmm lets see... Diana, Sheldon, Anicotti, Ch?vre and Roscoe I believe?


----------



## Invisible again (Sep 24, 2016)

Sapphire: Bettina, Carmen, Bam, Monique, and Frank

Ruby: Kiki, Biskit, Scoot, Elise, and Chief


----------



## charyse (Sep 24, 2016)

Ch?vre Punchy Croque Rosie Becky


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 24, 2016)

if i remember correctly: fauna, stinky, purrl, cookie and apollo


----------



## Maynlavigne (Sep 24, 2016)

Fang, Skye, Bella, Elvis and Clyde? I'm not sure hahaha

The two wolvies are still with me after two years c:


----------

